# Die Schwalben sind weg!



## pema (2. Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
an einigen benachbarten Mietshäusern nisten schon seit Jahren jeden Sommer Mehlschwalben.
Es wäre mir gar nicht sofort aufgefallen, hätte ich es nicht zufällig gestern beim Morgengassi mit meinen Hunden gesehen: sehr viele Schwalben hatten sich an einem der Häuser versammelt. Sie hingen an der Fassade und manche schienen die Nester zu inspizieren.
Das war schon sehr erstaunlich - hatte ich bis dato noch nicht gesehen.
Auf dem Rückweg - war nur die kleine Pippirunde - waren alle Schwalben weg. Und bis heute sind sie nicht mehr aufgetaucht. Keine Flugkünstler mehr am Himmel und keine mehr knapp über der Straße.

Ich habe bei Tante Google nachgeschaut: Abflugzeit Richtung Südafrika ab Ende August. Also eigentlich mind. einen Monat zu früh.
Seit dem mache ich mir Gedanken darüber, ob die Vögel vielleicht mehr wissen als wir?
petra


----------



## bekamax (2. Aug. 2014)

Hi, Petra


pema schrieb:


> Seit dem mache ich mir Gedanken darüber, ob die Vögel vielleicht mehr wissen als wir?



SICHER! Aber was? Eigentlich schade, wenn man es sich immer erst im Nachhinein erklären kann.


----------



## DbSam (2. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Petra,

Du hättest ja vorher die Schwalben ruhig mal fragen können... 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## pema (2. Aug. 2014)

Für heute Abend ist wieder ein Unwetter bei uns angesagt. Eines von vielen in der letzten Zeit....
petra


----------



## Gunnar (2. Aug. 2014)

...unsere Schwalben sind noch zu sehen....kreisen immer noch fleißig über der Wasseroberfläche um Nahrung und Wasser aufzunehmen....mal sehen wie lange noch


----------



## Michael der 2. (2. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Bei uns ist auch ein Unwetter angekündigt. Hab mal gelesen, dass Schwalben ihr ganzes Leben in der Luft verbringen inc. Paarung und sogar Schlaf. Nur die Aufzucht der Jungen zieht sie auf den Boden. 
Muss also nicht sein, dass sie schon fortgezogen sind sondern einfach nur die Brutzeit beendet ist. 

Grüße Michael


----------



## lollo (2. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

nicht die Schwalben Michael, sondern die Mauersegler verbringen ihre Zeit nur in der Luft. Schwalben landen da schon  öfter


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Aug. 2014)

die Rauchschwalben waren vorhin auch wieder schwer aktiv hier,
flogen im Tiefflug über Garten und Teich,
hoffe sie bleiben auch noch 'ne Weile...


----------

